# Bleaching feathers



## kylarose (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello,

I have to small birds with white and grey feathers. I'd like to bleach some of the feathers so the birds are competely white before I mount them. Has anyone had any success with this? Any tips?
thanks!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not a chemical expert by any means...I would not use strait bleech on any bird skin. I would think you would damage it...On snow geese, I use some chemicals (winks) or HPO with success. There's also a product caller feather white you can buy from Matuska catalog.


----------

